# Scarlet is here!!



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I guess I missed any previous posts about Scarlet. I assume she's another dog. What kind? I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Glad things are going well so far!! Can't wait to see pictures of your two dogs together 

Here is the link to Scarlett's story: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=62739


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the link! She's gorgeous and sounds like a wonderful dog! She's going to be a perfect fit to your family. You lucky lucky girl you!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

So where are those pics?? 

Congrats on your new addition!!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Brilliant. Glad Scarlet's finally home. I bet her and Mojo are going to be the best of friends. Look forward to pics of Mojo and his new sister together.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome home Scarlet!!!! Glad Mojo and her are getting along so well.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!pictures!!!!!!!!!!Do i have to say more?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I will definitely upload some pictures soon... I only have them on my phone right now because I can't find my camera!

I do have a question, though.

They play really well outside and all... and she's a TOTAL sweetheart, but she's a very mellow dog inside. Mojo's a total puppy, complete with puppy energy. He sort of growls or gets a little... uneasy/barks when he gets too close to her and she's lying down. We've only had him on a leash inside when they are with each other. I mean, they've lied down together... close-ish... with no problem, but it seems if he gets TOO close she gets a little upset. I'm just worried she's going to like attack him... 

She's very gentle with us, though. Showed no signs of any aggression, except that. 

I feel like she just gets annoyed... 

What should we do? I feel bad having Mojo in his room while she's out here loose... and I don't want HER locked up either. And I don't want to worry about her getting a little too mad...

... What should I do? Do you think she'll just get used to it? If she wanted to attack him like full on dog fight, she would've already done it by now, right? Like I said, they play great outside! Running around and stuff... 

Just worries me a little.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new addition. It took Oak and Caue a while to become best buddies so don't worry about a thing. I had to pull the high value toys for a few month but now they share quite well.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Congratulations on the new addition. It took Oak and Caue a while to become best buddies so don't worry about a thing. I had to pull the high value toys for a few month but now they share quite well.


Thank you! And oh good, that makes me feel better!! How did you get them used to each other? Scarlet seems to have no interest in toys. Even the foster mom said that. We don't give Mojo high value bones or chewies anymore. He gets WAAAAAY too growly around them. lol.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

SCARLET!! (Sorry for poor quality. They were taken from my phone.)

1.) After a long walk when she first came in! If you look at Mojo you can see one of his front fangs hanging at a weird angle. About five minutes later we helped him pull it out. (I swear, it was BARELY hanging there... I was afraid he'd swallow it. I know they swallow them, LOL, but since I *KNEW* he would swallow it within the next hour... I had to get it. LOL.)
2.) Her pretty eyes. The picture does no justice. 
3.) THEIR PAWS WERE TOUCHING!!
4.) "HEY, LOOK OVER HERE!" Like the makeshift leash? LOL. Don't worry, we bought her a real one today. I just didn't want them without leashes together like that... I'm super paranoid. 
5.) Pretty pose. 
6.) Looking very sleepy, hehe. 

IMG01459.jpg
IMG01469.jpg
IMG01463.jpg
IMG01460.jpg
IMG01461.jpg
IMG01482.jpg


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She's beautiful!!! They go great together  , just like Chocolate and Vanilla ice cream....yum yum....my favorite!
Mojo will be super tired tonight!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmm, chocolate and vanilla ice cream! They are! And he is tired! He's been sleeping on and off almost all night. I LOVE IT! 

She sleeps/lays around a lot too. I've left her alone in the house for a couple of minutes while running fruit next door, and I wasn't even worried. She didn't destroy anything, and she doesn't chew/get into things! I LOVE HAVING AN ADULT DOG!!! LOL!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Aaaw, great pics. She is absolutely gorgeous. I'm sure you're going to have a wonderful time with them both. They're going to be the best of buds.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Aww thanks! Your crew is quite adorable too! I love their facial expressions!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hope today goes as smoothly or better than yesterday. Scarlett is a very pretty dog. I'm sure once she gets accustomed to living with you, she'll loosen up a bit indoors. Ike is a very high energy boy when he's around other dogs and they give him the warning growl too. He doesn't always listen though, so I need to always be on my toes that he doesn't push them to the point that they lash out and bite. Mojo will need to learn to listen to Scarlett's warnings too, which I'm sure he will since they are living in the same house. Enjoy!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks!! Should we just let them both out? Like I said, Mojo's in his room behind a baby gate... and Scarlett gets run of the house. And then we switch them. I feel like they're not going to learn pack-placement this way though. 

We just did an incredibly stupid thing.

Scarlett was out, and I wanted to let Mojo out. To see how they react. Well, duh, of course he runs at her wanting to play. She growled, barked... it was scary. (I had a big bowl of water ready)

She scared him, he back WAY off... and I screamed "NOO!" and her... and she slinked off. I feel kinda bad, because of COURSE he going to run at her like that... he's free and she's a new friend! 

DH took Mojo outside to burn some energy first. slakjfl;a. I feel like I'm doing everything wrong. WILL he learn what the warning barks/growls mean? Will it maybe take a snap from her?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Just took a nap with Mojo on one side of me and Scarlett on the other... 

It was scary. But there were only a couple of growls. And then we all conked out.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I think you're doing everything just fine. Scarlett might need to put Mojo in his place...she needs to tell him what she finds acceptable behaviour. It might sound like she is being mean, but it sounds like she is just giving him warnings...if he still keeps bugging her, she might pin him down, but I don't think you have anything to worry about. I would keep exercising him before contact, and try to give her breaks from him here and there, but in time, she will get used to him... and before you know it they will be playing like old friends


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Talk to FlyingQuiz, she will give you lots of great tips, too. Just remember, pups can be a pain and she may be trying to tell him, enough, or not now. We had a lot of wrestling here when Tucker came to live with us. I spent a number of days slamming two pan lids together to break them up. They never fought, but the wrestling was at times too much.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> I think you're doing everything just fine. Scarlett might need to put Mojo in his place...she needs to tell him what she finds acceptable behaviour. It might sound like she is being mean, but it sounds like she is just giving him warnings...if he still keeps bugging her, she might pin him down, but I don't think you have anything to worry about. I would keep exercising him before contact, and try to give her breaks from him here and there, but in time, she will get used to him... and before you know it they will be playing like old friends


See, that's what I was thinking... she keeps just warning him, and he doesn't take the hint. So maybe she DOES need to just tell him what's what. lol. Of course, DH and I will always be here when they're out together. (I'm afraid to have them together when he's gone, because I wouldn't be able to pull them apart if something bad DID happen)

She rolled him pretty good outside yesterday, LOL, while running. He just got up, shook off and kept on running, his long ham tongue dangling in the wind. 

The foster/shelter people said she'd do better if she did have a companion dog, so... yeah. I'm sure they'll be friends, inside AND outside. Thanks!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Kimm said:


> Talk to FlyingQuiz, she will give you lots of great tips, too. Just remember, pups can be a pain and she may be trying to tell him, enough, or not now. We had a lot of wrestling here when Tucker came to live with us. I spent a number of days slamming two pan lids together to break them up. They never fought, but the wrestling was at times too much.


Okay, that sounds like a good idea. LOL, I have a big bowl of water always sitting on the table... just in case.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm doing the same thing with Rip, just a few days ahead of you


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Congratulations! I'm doing the same thing with Rip, just a few days ahead of you


Aw great! How's it going!?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I think this is pretty normal. Rip has been pretty tolerant of Gilmour, but Gilmour is an 8 month old, VERY active puppy, and Rip is, well, not 

The only time Rip gives a growl is when Gilmour is stomping all over him trying to get his spot back on the couch.

Believe me, I know exactly how Rip feels LOL



Mssjnnfer said:


> I will definitely upload some pictures soon... I only have them on my phone right now because I can't find my camera!
> 
> I do have a question, though.
> 
> ...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, get yourself a pink poodle, and you'll have... Neapolitan!



Mssjnnfer said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm, chocolate and vanilla ice cream! They are! And he is tired! He's been sleeping on and off almost all night. I LOVE IT!
> 
> She sleeps/lays around a lot too. I've left her alone in the house for a couple of minutes while running fruit next door, and I wasn't even worried. She didn't destroy anything, and she doesn't chew/get into things! I LOVE HAVING AN ADULT DOG!!! LOL!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Yeah, get yourself a pink poodle, and you'll have... Neapolitan!





































Sorry, I couldn't resist, Neopolitan is my fav:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations on the new addition. She's beautiful!

We had some tense times with my two lunkheads, too. It's definitely enough to make ya nervous! (Hell, I flat-out pushed the panic button! lol.)

Personally, I would focus on Mojo's training and not worry too much about Scarlet getting a little snarky. I mean, if Mojo learns not to harrass her so much, or at least learns to take it down a notch, she won't have a reason to tell him off. I would focus on that, and focus on running interference when Mojo starts to get a little obnoxious. I'd be real hesitant to correct Scarlet for standing up for herself at this point. 
And have patience. It'll work out.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I got Copper from a local shelter because he was deemed unadoptable. He was male dog aggressive, but he was an older unsocialized unneuterd male so go figure. My big goloden (from the same shelter 3 months earlier) had to put him in his place. It sounded pretty bad, but really wasn't.
My big golden died 2 years later and I found a bassettX puppy not long after. He was starved and had rickets. Copper very tolerantly raised Jack and still puts up with behavior he shouldn't. Pups can be just too much "in your face" with older dogs and I wish Copper had corrected Jack. Now I have to worry about Jack knocking Copper over since he has old dogititis. Scarlett sounds like a very tolerant and sweet girl (typical lab). I think she is just warning Mojo and showing him some bundaries.
I hope things settle down at your house and harmony reigns.
Scarlett sure is pretty. I love those amber eyes.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats on the new addition. Is she whining less?

The barking and growling can be scary. I guess it's important to remember that Scarlett hasn't had to deal with a puppy before so it will likely take her time to get used to how they are - and yes, she'll have to discipline Mojo if he's anything like Max - but I really don't think it will take too much time for them to get comfortable with each other.
What I would do with timing is what you are doing with giving Scarlett a break sometimes with only 1 addition. Start the together time in the house at a set time that isn't too high as Scarlett is getting used to your home and your dog - it can't be a bad thing that she has time to herself to explore and get comfortable with your house and it can't be a bad thing that she sees from Mojo's gated area that the house is his place too. Each day, let them spend more and more time in the house together until finally, you don't have to worry about keeping them apart at all. If you come to an impass where you think she needs more time alone, then you can always keep to the same time routine for a while. Am I making sense? Hmm, well congrats anywhos!!

Ps. replied to your email on D.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Scarlett is a beautiful girl! And Mojo - a Hunka Hunka Golden love, lol.
You sound like you're taking every precaution to keep them both safe, but I'm going to go out on a limb here cause it does sound like you're fearful of a full blown fight. While unlikely, it still remains a possibility. Scarlett has had a hard start in life and her limits remain unknown.

Here's some good info on how to safely break up a dog fight, whether there's 2 of you or just yourself alone...from Leerburg.com

_I will start with a warning. Unless you have a lot of experience do not try and break up a dog fight by yourself. Never step in the middle of two loving pets and try and grab them by the collar to stop a dog fight. If you try this, the chances of you being badly bitten are extremely high. People don't understand that 2 animals in the middle of a fight are in survival drive. If they see you at all, they don't look at you as their loving owner. When you charge in and grab them they either react out of a fight reflex and bite, or they see you as another aggressor. When they are in fight or flight mode they will bite you. You can take that to the bank.

The safest way to break up a dogfight requires 2 people. Each person grabs the back feet of one of the dogs. The dog back feet are then picked up like a wheelbarrow. With the legs up, both dogs are then pulled apart.

Once the dog fight is broken up and the dogs pulled apart it is critical that the people do not release the dogs or the dog fight will begin again. The two people need to start turning in a circle, or slowly swinging the dogs in a circle while they back away from the other dog. This stops the dog from curling and coming back and biting the person holding their legs.

By circling the dog has to sidestep with its front feet or it will fall on its chin. As long as you slowly continue to back and circle, the dog cannot do any damage to you. To insure that the fight will not begin all over again when you release the dogs, one of the dogs needs to be dragged into an enclosure (i.e. a kennel, the garage, another room) before the dog is released. If you do not do this, the dogs will often charge back and start fighting again or if you release the dog to quickly the dog will turn and attack the person who had his feet.

Dog fights are a very dangerous thing to try and break up alone. You should never rush in and try and grab the dogs to pull them apart. They are in high "fight drive" and are not thinking clearly when fighting. If someone grabs them they will bite without even thinking about who or what they are biting. This is how your loving pet can dog bite the living crap out of you in about a second and a half.

In reality it probably doesn't even know it's biting you. I compare it to a bar fight. If a person comes up behind 2 guys fighting and just reaches out and grabs the shoulder of one of the combatants most of the time the fighter is going to turn and throw a punch without even looking at who or what he is hitting. This is because his adrenaline in pumping and he is in "fight drive".

*The worst case scenario is that you are alone when a serious fight breaks out. There are a couple things that you must keep in mind:*

-Keep your cool you have a job to do.
-Do not waste time screaming at the dogs. It hardly ever works.
-Your goal is still the same; you must break up the fight without getting hurt.
-Go get a leash (allow the fight to continue while you do this).
-Dogs are almost always locked onto one another. Walk up and loop the leash around the back loin of the dog by either threading the leash through the handle or use the clip. I prefer the thread method.
-Now slowly back away and drag the dog to a fence or to an object that you can tie the leash to. By doing this, you effectively create an anchor for one of the dogs.
-Then walk around and grab the back legs of the second dog and drag it away from the dog that is tied up. Remember to turn and circle as they release.
-Drag the dog into a dog pen or another room before you release the back legs.
-Go back and take the dog off the fence and put him or her into a dog kennel.
-Sit down and have a stiff drink (or two)._

Truly, I'm not trying to frighten you...just want to help enable you to feel safe/be safe in the very rare event that this happens


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the information you guys. 

Unfortunately...

Okay, well, we *thought* Scarlett was doing better with Mojo. We would let them smell each other at the length of a leash... Gary had Scar and I had Mojo. She would still do the growly/nose wrinkle/barking... So we would pull them. I was careful not to really yell at Scar, because I know she was just warning. 

She actually got Mojo in the arm yesterday afternoon. (they were both on a leash) It was so fast... He's fine. Not limping. There's a little cut on it... but he wouldn't go near her... even when we had them outside to play. I DID scold her that time. "NO BITE." 

Well... I kept them seperated the rest of the day (Mojo would be in his room for an hour and Scarlett would have the run of the house... and then I'd put Scarlett in the room and Mojo would have the run of the house for an hour.) I did this the rest of the day.

Last time Gary and I went on another pack walk with them. Scarlett was on Gary's left, I was on his right and Mojo was on MY right. So there were two humans between these dogs. On tight-ish leashes. (They're still not very good on loose leash)

Mojo got just a little ahead of me for a second and Scarlett lunged at him, got him by his neck and took him down to the cement. No warning. Nothing. We YANKED them apart, Mojo was CRYING (a horrible cry I've never heard before... I actually peed my pants. Embarrassing, but true.) and Scarlett was snarling... Gary pulled her away and went to the other side of the street, "NO. NO BITE. BAD." And she called down and transformed into the sweet girl that she is. Mojo was okay (somehow) ... I checked his neck and it didn't look hurt (we took him to the vet today, and his neck AND arm are both fine.) ... But he was terrified. 

So Gary picked him up and carried him home ahead of us, I walked Scarlett home. 

We can't keep her. Oh my god, you don't know how hard it is for me to admit this... I feel like a complete failure. Mojo's TERRIFIED of her. She she growls even if she just sees him now. (He was in the back of his room, with the baby gate up, and we walked her by on the leash.)

Other than this, she's the sweetest thing. She'll cuddle with you on the floor, give you kisses, she takes treats so easily I don't have to worry about losing fingers, she's polite, and asks to get up on furniture, she comes when she's called... but she attacks my resident dog.

I want to try to make this work, but I honestly don't see there being ANY chance now. Not with her growling at the sight of him, and him whimpering in the corner when he sees her. Plus, it broke my heart yesterday because when one was out... the other one was crying in the room, lonely. That's no way to live. I know that I won't be able to give either of them the full 100% attention they DESERVE. She will make a family very happy... but with the recommendation that they either have an older dog or no dog. 

I don't want you all to think badly of me. The foster said if *anything* happens not to hesistate. After she got him on the arm, I was still unsure but after she took him down outside like that I knew. 

By the way, he's not dog-nervous, thank the lord. There were a couple of dogs at the vet's today and he was all happy and playful with them. I've read that after a dog gets attacked they can become dog-aggressive or dog-nervous. 

ANYWAY. I know this is long, I apologize. Gary called the foster this morning, and he's taking her back tomorrow. There's only room for him and Scar in the vehicle tomorrow though, so I'm going to say goodbye here. I was sobbing all night, and most of today. Only three days of having her and it's this hard... 

I just got a phone call about two hours ago.

This family, they're friends of our family, is getting transferred to a different state. They have an 8-month-old golden retriever girl. Already spayed. Already up-to-date on shots. Already through two courses of obedience (and did very well.) ... and she's a ball of energy. They can't take her with them, and are insanely heartbroken. Well... they know we have a golden puppy, and wanted to know if we would take her in. I'm thinking... Did God have a hand in this? I mean... I feel bad like I'm "swapping" dogs... but... If she gets along with Mojo, and loves to play (like they say she does) ... and Mojo gets along with HER... it sounds kind of perfect. We would still have our "rescue" dog. (She would be going to the shelter/rescue if not to us...)

They're coming over to OUR HOUSE on Monday. So their golden can meet our golden IN OUR HOUSE. That's where we went wrong with Scarlett. They were fine until she came into our house -- after the foster had already left. 

Their golden's name is Max, by the way. She's a girl... I guess they let their 10-year-old son name the puppy... and he chose 'Max' ... LOL! She's like, "I usually call her Maxi." I figured it was short for Maxine. 

But yeah. Maybe God sent this golden to our family because he knows how hard it is for me right now, AND how hard it is for that family. And the foster said she'd been getting calls on Scarlett... so... Maybe this is just better for everyone?

Still rips my heart out though. 

Please don't think badly of me everyone.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think anyone will accuse you of anything bad. You tried and that's what counts! I was worried when we went to get Cosmo, wondering if it would work. It did, thanks God, but we knew it was a possibility that it wouldn't. We had a plan B, if it didn't work out. Let the foster know that Scarlett probably needs to be placed in a situation where she's the only dog. I had a cat like that years ago and it was best for him to bo the only critter, too. 
Now for the new puppy! Yes, God works in our lives and is probably providing this opportunity for you! The two dogs will be a lot alike since they're close to the same age. Congrats! Let us know how it goes Monday!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Kirby'sMom said:


> I don't think anyone will accuse you of anything bad. You tried and that's what counts! I was worried when we went to get Cosmo, wondering if it would work. It did, thanks God, but we knew it was a possibility that it wouldn't. We had a plan B, if it didn't work out. Let the foster know that Scarlett probably needs to be placed in a situation where she's the only dog. I had a cat like that years ago and it was best for him to bo the only critter, too.
> Now for the new puppy! Yes, God works in our lives and is probably providing this opportunity for you! The two dogs will be a lot alike since they're close to the same age. Congrats! Let us know how it goes Monday!


I know the foster said to try and give it even a week, but I really don't see improving. It's gotten worse, if anything. 

You know, this whole time I kept thinking about how well Kirby and Cosmo did, wishing we had the same situation. They were obviously meant to be together, and that's awesome that they are finally united! I'm going to send a little list with Scarlett tomorrow... sort of an information-observation. Stuff I know possible adopters will want to know about her. And the suggestion that she be the only critter. 

God does work in strange ways. I remember reading somewhere on here how someone got a new pup after their sweet dog went to the bridge, and the pup was born on the same day that the dog went... I mean, if that's not a miracle sent from Heaven, I don't know what is.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm concentrating on giving Scarlett the best day ever today. So far she's had a bath (she LOVES baths, according to the foster... and she really does. She's so cooperative, and didn't want to get out! LOL!) and I put some of this fruit spritz I got for Mojo (green apple) ... then we had breakfast and I added turkey slices to her food. (Keep in mind, during all this, Gary's in Mojo's room playing with him. He got turkey too, don't worry.  )

Then I snuggled into bed with a book, and invited Scarlett up here with me. I don't think she's ever been allowed on a bed before, but after she got up there she stretched out, put her head on the pillow and put her arms on me... and started snoozing. 

Right before I came on here I'd gotten back from a long walk with her. I cried a lot, and talked to her. 

She doesn't really like to play with toys, but she does like to run around with you, so in a little bit we're gonna go out in the backyard and run around together. 

Gary's picking up some cookies from Three Dog Bakery, and I'm gonna make a little baggy up with them for her tomorrow to take.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

That's so sad, but, I understand fully what you're going through. A list to have for her new family is good. You've observed her in a home environment, with another dog, so have valuable information to share. It's good to know that the foster has had other inquiries about her. It shouldn't be long before she has her furever home. Hugs to you and to Scarlett. You gave it your best. On the other forum I belong to, one of the members had to return a daschund she had adopted. She has a golden and two other daschunds and the new little guy was mean to her golden. It broke her heart as well, but had to look out for her babies that were there first. Remember to pray for her once she leaves and God will provide a special home for her.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Hmm, well, Jen - perhaps you are over reacting? Perhaps you are not. I can't know as I did not see what happened. Willow got Max 2 times in his life. The first time happened when Willow was peeing and Max ran up to her in her face and she bit him in the face. He yelped and wet himself and ran up to the deck and into my arms and was bleeding and I was horrified! Will will was "tolerating" Max pretty well up until then and BOOM. Well, I rushed Max to the vet, the vet said he was fine, face wounds bleed a ton and put him on anti biotics. So I posted here and got lots of advice which I will share with you and tell you, at the time, I didn't know if it was good advice, but I'm glad in the end I listened to it. The second time Willow corrected him, she didn't get him nearly as bad as the first time. Now, with Max getting taller than Willow and less in her face, they lay together, play together, and although Willow doesn't give love back she doesn't mind the face licks she gets as Max walks by.

One issue with Willow is that she didn't really like other dogs - she's the nervous sort - which is most likely the same for Scarlett. The first time Willow corrected him, she did it too hard because she was too anxious. But you have to expect, as I found out, those corrections. Boys don't learn to fast either.  So the advice I got that helped me through it and helped my doggies through is lies as here:

1. Get over it. Boy, did that make me mad to hear at the time, but looking back, I needed to let it go. As soon as Scarlett corrected Mojo, it was over for her. 

2. Don't keep them apart. That's a scary thing to do, I know, but as the leader, you can't show fear on eithers behalf because they sense that. Perhaps this is why Mojo is still scared, because you are scared and uneasy. Also, it will be up to you to give Mojo the reassurance that everything is okay. He will get over it if you help him to get over it. He trusts you and your husband completely and if he sees you and your hubby petting Scarlett and acting like everything is okay - then sooner or later, he'll see things that way as well.

3. You need to give Scarlett her space, especially at eating times and potty times. Maybe they will never eat beside each other, my 2 won't. My Willow has food guarding issues so I make sure we put Max away and give her chances to eat throughout the day. We have 2 water dishes so that is never really an issue between them. 


This is just extra ideas due to your unique situation. 
Also if you had them both on the leash, well that probably didn't help her confidence because she knew she couldn't get away if she needed to. With Scarlett, everything is very new and she is likely very nervous and on edge all the time. That can and will likely go away with time but it sounds to me like you will need to keep them apart for the first few weeks at times to give Scarlett her space and a good quiet atmosphere so that she can get to know you and bond with you. Puppies are a lot for any other dog who hasn't had to deal with them in the past to take on. She's also taking on a new environment, new people she doesn't know yet - and as she hasn't known stability, she doesn't know that this is a forever place.

Truly, only you know if you really need to send her away but from your posts for the first few days, it just sounds to me like you are going to have to be more patient and give Scarlett a lot more down time in the beginning than you figured you'd have to. Mojo will get over his fear if you help him to. And as for bonding time between those two, they have the rest of their long lives ahead of them to have that - Just go slow and take your time. This is much harder for her than it is for the rest of you. I very well could be wrong, but I think you would regret giving up on her when you look back.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

momtoMax - that was really good advice! I hope things work out.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay, here's one more thing I noticed so I gotta ask - Do you and your hubby have Scarlett on the leash in the house a lot? This could be adding to Scarletts nervousness. If you are going to leash someone to you, make it Mojo. Then if Scarlett wants to come to him, she can but if she wants some relief she has it. I would not leash Scarlett at all in the house. 
I know this is new and overwhelming for you, but really, I feel strongly that in time everything will work out brilliantly for the two of them based on the fact that from since the beginning, Scarlett hasn't been mean or vicious towards Mojo. Warning growls are one thing - Willow did that non stop in the beginning. In my situation, it would have been Max I would have had to gotten rid of. I posted a lot under behavioral and puppy forums and got a lot of advice. I found out quickly that my niavity and not understanding was actually helping to set up a situation that would fail. I hope you reconsider and give Scarlett a few more days with a new regimen and trying new ideas you get from posting in those forums. This poor girl was abused and has been shuffled around the past 6 months - she is going to nervous, scared, and confused. She needs someone with a heart of steel and a lot of preserverence and I know that describes you to a T. If you still feel you need to return her, then it's very true you know what's best for your family. If it's because you are over whelmed and at a loss for ideas but still love this dog - then I hope you give her and yourselves at least a few more days to see if with our (other people at this forum) help and advice, we can turn this around. I really think we can.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Sage (my lab mix) was 4 years old when we brought Taz home, who was 14 months. Sage is dog aggressive. Badly. She can NEVER meet another dog while on a leash or she attacks. No question. Sage and Taz got into it several times in the first 6 months. It's dogs showing who's on top. They are now best friends, 2 years later. I don't think any dog should be graded on how they react after being in a home for 3 days, but that's just my opinion. I hope poor Scarlett gets a new home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mssjenn*

Msjenn

Sorry that things didn't work out for Scarlett and your family, but it sounds like she will find the perfect home.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

awww that's hard. 

I think you do have to think about mojo. It could take awhile for her to ever become good for him, or it can just click. 

Don't feel bad about it.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I really feel for you based on your comments.
Bringing a new dog and especially an adult rescue into your home is quite stressful for you, the new dog and any resident pets. It sounds like Scarlet is in the running for a different home and that might be best. I know you feel bad, but you're not real attached to her so giving her up now would be easier.
If you do want to try to work things out I recommend you get a trainer to work with you and give you one on one guidance at the scene. Maybe the rescue could recomment someone to help in this situation.
If you don't keep Scarlet, I hope things work out with the new pup.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that it's not working out.
From your post, it sounds like it's getting worse, not better. So I certainly don't think badly of you for thinking that she needs to be returned to her foster home. It might be the best thing for everyone.
I know it's hard. Just do what you think is best.


----------

